# Need help finding a property to rent long term in spain



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi as you probs know me and my partner are looking at moving to spain for a few months in september, however there is a change of plan and we are now looking at making it a long term thing. 
Anyway we did want to be in benidorm but are generally looking for anywhere coastal.

Does anyone know where to start looking as found some nice places but would love to see more before we make a definate decision.

Jake


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jakenlaura said:


> Hi as you probs know me and my partner are looking at moving to spain for a few months in september, however there is a change of plan and we are now looking at making it a long term thing.
> Anyway we did want to be in benidorm but are generally looking for anywhere coastal.
> 
> Does anyone know where to start looking as found some nice places but would love to see more before we make a definate decision.
> ...



Contact a few agents and come over an view some suitable places on their books. Whatever you do dont sign and pay before you've seen them in the flesh!

Jo xxx


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> Contact a few agents and come over an view some suitable places on their books. Whatever you do dont sign and pay before you've seen them in the flesh!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jo thats what we planned on doing....where would you say would be best to go? We were really set on benidorm but is there anywhere close by which would be easy enough to get to and from without driving?

Jake x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jakenlaura said:


> Thanks jo thats what we planned on doing....where would you say would be best to go? We were really set on benidorm but is there anywhere close by which would be easy enough to get to and from without driving?
> 
> Jake x


I dont know the area, but a couple of others on the forum do and I'm sure they'll answer you in the morning, but ultimately, its down to you and where exactly the properties are. You need to see them and weigh it up

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jakenlaura said:


> Hi as you probs know me and my partner are looking at moving to spain for a few months in september, however there is a change of plan and we are now looking at making it a long term thing.
> Anyway we did want to be in benidorm but are generally looking for anywhere coastal.
> 
> Does anyone know where to start looking as found some nice places but would love to see more before we make a definate decision.
> ...


have a look at about page 4 of the 'useful links' sticky at the top - there are links to national rental websites - most are in spanish but they tend to have more realistic rental prices than the english ones


----------

